

They don't care - michaelleland
http://www.michaelonsystems.com/?p=268

======
ringe
You might not care about a user's message because he only sees his pet
feature, but you only see your pet project. The customer isn't always right,
but what they teach you at college about stupid customers not knowing what's
good for them isn't true either. Interesting stuff will happen when you find
the balance between their and your "don't care" points.

